

Kill long meetings - Nemmie
http://killlongmeetings.com/

======
mherdeg
I don't know how to articulate my aversion to this tool but I think it has
something to do with the phrase "sunk cost fallacy".

Maybe I would find it more useful if the number it showed were instead "the
next 5 minute discussion will cost $100".

------
tarr11
This makes sense if employees are paid hourly. But if they are, the amount of
time they are spending in meetings is far more limited than salaried
employees.

